# Accident GGB South Visitor's Center - Feb-17



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

*UPDATE: Accident GGB South Visitor's Center - Feb-17*

A rider went down today (Friday Feb-17) at around 2:20 at the south end of the GGB.

When my friend got there the rider was down and not moving.

She called 911 and stayed with him until they took him the hospital.

Did anyone see why he went down?


Update, I learned that he was in ICU for a while. Had a concussion, broke 3 ribs, scapula, clavicle, a hip, and lots of road rash.

His recollection of the accident is not very clear. I'm sure that he'd appreciate any information on what happened.


----------

